# Condensate  Drain  Lines



## north star

*@ # @*

The applicable Codes are the `12 IMC  &  IPC.

I am looking for Code Sections regarding condensate drain lines.
*QUESTION:*  Can condensate drain lines connect directly to the
sanitary sewer system, or must there be an Air Gap or Air Break
at the point of termination.

Thanks !

*@ # @*


----------



## rogerpa

2012 IPC 
[M] 314.2.4 Traps. Condensate drains shall be trapped as
required by the equipment or appliance manufacturer.
2012 IMC
307.2.4 Traps. Condensate drains shall be trapped as
required by the equipment or appliance manufacturer.

While not explicit, this implies direct connections.


----------



## Keystone

I have always required an indirect connection, I based this off of the verbiage, "shall be conveyed from the drain pan outlet to an approved place of disposal". IPC 314.2 & 314.2.1.

If the equipment manufacturer didn't require a trap and add to it a direct connection to the sanitary system, how is the equipment protected in the event of a sanitary backup?


----------



## north star

*@ # @*

*RE:*  `12 IMC, Section 802.2, the Exception ?

*# @ #*


----------



## Rick18071

The smallest drainage pipe allowed in the IPC is 1-1/4". So you would need a 1-1/4" trap and it would be required to be vented.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Keystone said:


> If the equipment manufacturer didn't require a trap and add to it a direct connection to the sanitary system, how is the equipment protected in the event of a sanitary backup?



The trap does not protect the equipment in the event of a sanitary backup. The air gap between the drain pan and the equipment is where the protection is.
I assume you are referring to HVAC equipment and not all equipment.

Health Care Plumbing IPC 609.7   
609.7 Condensate drain trap seal.
A water supply shall be provided for cleaning, flushing and resealing the condensate trap, and the trap shall discharge through an air gap in accordance with Section 608.


----------



## steveray

802.1.5 Nonpotable clear-water waste. Where devices and
equipment such as process tanks, filters, drips and boilers discharge
nonpotable water to the building drainage system, the
discharge shall be through an indirect waste pipe by means of
an air break or an air gap.


----------



## Keystone

steveray, that code section is what I should've cited.


----------



## Keystone

Rick, are you requiring an 1 1/4" trap and vent for a condensate that is directly connected from HVAC to the Sanitary?


----------



## Keystone

Mtlogcabin, I was generalizing toward all.


----------



## steveray

Keystone said:


> steveray, that code section is what I should've cited.



Right or wrong, it is what we do...Never thought much about waste backing up into my HVAC, but I could see where that would not be desirable. Funny that we just had this question/ discussion on an assisted living project. They put in an air gap, but are getting splashing and wanted to hard connect, air break required...


----------



## north star

*@ * @ * @*

...continuing with this topic, in looking at the `12 IMC,
Section 307.2.1, where it states _*"...shall be conveyed*_
_*to an approved place of disposal"*_  [ and the `12 IPC,
Section 314.2.1   ], if I have an HVAC appliance located
above a "drop ceiling grid", am I "required" to provide
an air gap \ air break, or can I connect directly to the
sanitary sewer system ?......It is my belief that a backup
in a sanitary sewer system would not reach the height
of the connection of the appliance condensate disposal
line  !

Thoughts...

*@ * @ * @*


----------



## steveray

Unless all of the plumbing fixtures are on the floor above.....


----------



## Paul Sweet

HVAC blowers can create enough pressure to blow the water out of a trap, or suck it dry.  That's what the air gap is to protect against.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Restricted or clogged plumbing vents will siphon smaller traps. In seasonal climates traps will dry out.

Code prohibits (indirect) waste receptors in interstitial spaces above ceilings and below floors (Ref. 2706.1)


----------



## north star

*% ~ % ~ %*

Francis,

Section 2706.1 of what Code please ?

All,

I am having a difficult time understanding Section 802.2,
[ `12 IPC ], because if I directly connect to the bldg.
sanitary sewer system and have clear, non-potable
condensation water draining in to it, the bldg. sanitary
sewer system will be trapped at some point, even if I
connect to a wet vent.

*Restating my conundrum:*  An RDP has put language in
to a set of plans stating that the condensation drain lines
should be connected directly to the bldg. sanitary sewer
system, ...without any wording or Code References to
an Air Gap or Air Break..........This is a one story facility.

My belief is that an Air Gap or Air Break IS required.
I am looking to obtain Code Sections that state that an
Air Gap or Air Break is required.

Thanks all for your indulgence...

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## Francis Vineyard

north star,

I apologize for not referencing the IPC:

*802.3 Waste receptors*. Waste receptors shall be of an approved type. A removable strainer or basket shall cover the waste outlet of waste receptors. Waste receptors shall be installed in ventilated spaces. Waste receptors shall not be installed in bathrooms, toilet rooms, plenums, crawl spaces, attics, interstitial spaces above ceilings and below floors or in any inaccessible or unventilated space such as a closet or storeroom. Ready access shall be provided to waste receptors.

If it helps with the disposal location the following excerpt from the 2015 commentary is self-explanatory for deleted locations; “the prohibition of not locating waste receptors in bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets or storerooms has been deleted. The prohibition for locating waste receptors in these areas was based on the belief that these receptors would be used for urination. The fact is, any inappropriate location could be used for urination, so the presence of waste receptors does not invite inappropriate behavior any more than a lavatory or a mop sink would. Removal of these prohibitions allows for common installations of clothes washers in a dwelling unit’s bath or toilet room; floor sinks or hub drains for T&P discharge; pan drains in toilet rooms, storerooms and closets where water heaters are installed; and floor drains in storerooms and closets for capturing condensate from air conditioning units.”

In reference to the definition of "Approved" the following explanation from the IBC Handbook:

*APPROVED. *Throughout the code, the term _approved _is used to describe a specific material or type of construction, such as approved automatic flush bolts mentioned in Section 1010.1.9.3, Item 3, or an approved barrier in interior exit stairways addressed in Section 1023.8. Where _approved _is used, it merely means that such design, material, or method of construction is acceptable to the building official (or other authority having jurisdiction), based on the intent of the code. It would seem appropriate that the building official base his or her decision of approval on the result of investigations or tests, if applicable, or by reason of accepted principles.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

IMO the section steveray posted #7 is the appropiate application for condensate disposal.


----------



## rogerpa

steveray said:


> 802.1.5 Nonpotable clear-water waste. Where devices and
> equipment such as process tanks, filters, drips and boilers discharge
> nonpotable water to the building drainage system, the
> discharge shall be through an indirect waste pipe by means of
> an air break or an air gap.





> CONDENSATE. The liquid that separates from a gas due to a reduction in temperature; for example, water that condenses from flue gases and water that condenses from air circulating through the cooling coil in air conditioning equipment.



Not sure Condensate qualifies as "discharge" under 802.1.5.


----------



## rgrace

The first thing that I notice after reading through this string is that nobody has mentioned sewer gasses as something that would need to be prevented from coming out of a condensate line that was directly connected to a sanitary system (trapped or not, vented or not). Isn't that the purpose of a trap? I am not certain what the purpose of a trap is that's specified by a manufacturer, but I don't think that purpose is the same as a plumbing fixture trap. If a manufacturer didn't require a trap, and the line was directly connected, sewer gasses would be allowed to escape through the equipment. If a trap were installed and this line were connected directly to the sanitary system, to prevent sewer gasses from escaping the system, wouldn't the trap be required to comply with IPC Section 1002? I do not believe a condensate line trap would meet those requirements.

We have always required an indirect connection through an air break or an air gap per IPC 802.1.5 "nonpotable clear-water waste". 802.2 requires the discharge (yes, I consider clear-water waste being discharged from the equipment) into a trapped and vented waste receptor. The exception allows for a non-trapped/non-vented receptor as long as it doesn't directly connect to the sanitary system. This exception would apply to a receptor for clear-water waste directly connected to a storm piping system. Additional note ... 802.3 won't allow the receptor receiving the discharge of clear-water waste to be installed in a interstitial space where equipment may be installed. Gotta find another location for the discharge.

IMC307.2.1 states that condensate be conveyed to an _approved_ place of disposal. I have always taken this to mean that the AHJ can permit the discharge of clear-water waste into the sanitary system or the storm system or into a mop sink that is being loosely defined as a waste receptor.


----------



## Keystone

steveray said:


> Right or wrong, it is what we do...Never thought much about waste backing up into my HVAC, but I could see where that would not be desirable. Funny that we just had this question/ discussion on an assisted living project. They put in an air gap, but are getting splashing and wanted to hard connect, air break required...



The splashing can be stopped by making a backcut, cut the pipe at a 45* angle ad use a (cup), flip a reducing coupling upside down so that the larger end is the opening.


----------



## Keystone

rgrace said:


> The first thing that I notice after reading through this string is that nobody has mentioned sewer gasses as something that would need to be prevented from coming out of a condensate line that was directly connected to a sanitary system (trapped or not, vented or not). Isn't that the purpose of a trap? I am not certain what the purpose of a trap is that's specified by a manufacturer, but I don't think that purpose is the same as a plumbing fixture trap. If a manufacturer didn't require a trap, and the line was directly connected, sewer gasses would be allowed to escape through the equipment. If a trap were installed and this line were connected directly to the sanitary system, to prevent sewer gasses from escaping the system, wouldn't the trap be required to comply with IPC Section 1002? I do not believe a condensate line trap would meet those requirements.
> 
> We have always required an indirect connection through an air break or an air gap per IPC 802.1.5 "nonpotable clear-water waste". 802.2 requires the discharge (yes, I consider clear-water waste being discharged from the equipment) into a trapped and vented waste receptor. The exception allows for a non-trapped/non-vented receptor as long as it doesn't directly connect to the sanitary system. This exception would apply to a receptor for clear-water waste directly connected to a storm piping system. Additional note ... 802.3 won't allow the receptor receiving the discharge of clear-water waste to be installed in a interstitial space where equipment may be installed. Gotta find another location for the discharge.
> 
> IMC307.2.1 states that condensate be conveyed to an _approved_ place of disposal. I have always taken this to mean that the AHJ can permit the discharge of clear-water waste into the sanitary system or the storm system or into a mop sink that is being loosely defined as a waste receptor.




I have not seen it on residential applications however commercial we require it, trap primer which are notorious for breakdown or a trap guard.


----------



## klarenbeek

The purpose of a trap on an HVAC condensate drain is to allow the unit to drain properly, not to allow direct connection to a sewer system.  If the drain is on the negative side of the blower and not trapped, the blower will draw air in through the condensate drain, which can prevent the water from draining out of the pan.  I've seen instances where an untrapped drain pan was unable to drain because of this and the water actually went over the sides of the pan instead of out of the drain connection.


----------

